# Opportunity for small to medium sized businesses



## llw (May 1, 2013)

Shed Media is currently casting a new groundbreaking documentary series for a major broadcast network (not cable), known for their family friendly and uplifting programming.

We are casting owners of companies with 50+ employees with multiple divisions or tiers ready to take their success to the next level. 

Each hour-long episode will center on one medium sized company as it participates in a landmark experiment intended to motivate and inspire. Viewers will see how that particular company runs its business and will meet the hard-working people who make up its workforce. This series offers owners or other high level administrators the opportunity to gain a unique perspective on the inner workings of their companies, while celebrating some of the unsung heroes of their workforce and learning something about themselves in the process. This is an amazing opportunity for smaller companies to gain national exposure while participating in a new management experiment featured in an hour-long program for air in primetime. Ultimately, your company’s one-hour episode will provide unprecedented high profile exposure – a dream branding opportunity for any business.

Shed Media US is an established television production company known for its outstanding reality programming. Notable series produced include ABC’s Supernanny, Emmy nominated Who Do You Think You Are? on NBC, Bravo’s The Real Housewives of New York City, and many, many more. Based in Los Angeles with more than 200 employees, Shed Media US is a significant supplier of TV programming to many networks. 

Please contact the Lauren for more details at 323-904-4680 x 2071 or email [email protected] as soon as possible.


----------

